# B-Day Haul



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

I took a trip to Charleston with my wife to celebrate my bday, met some friends and had an awesome dinner together at the Bluegrass Kitchen in Charleston. Stopped by the The Squire B&M too, and didn't leave empty handed.


----------



## bigtattoo79 (May 16, 2009)

Wow that is a fine Haul!! Great pick up. And Happy B-Day.


Thanks Lance


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice haul Eric, and Happy Birthday bro.:thumb:


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Happy birthday! Excellent selection of smokes, you have good taste.


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

Happy Bday and enjoy the Ashton VSG's!!! Among some of my favorite smokes.


----------



## P_Roberts (Jun 9, 2009)

Happy birthday, nice cigars.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I was going to say, it is not a birthday without a DPG! Nice pikc ups and have a happy birthday Eric, enjoy your smokes!


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Niiiiiiice!!!

Happy Birthday! :bl


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday brother. Enjoy those very nice smokes ya got there!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

that is one hell of a grab, happy b day


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great selection of cigars.


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

Happy B-Day, Enjoy those fine smokes!!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like somebody had a great birthday!!! Nice pick ups.


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Sweet snag, Eric! Happy Birthday, sounds like a great day! I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Bill Brewer (Feb 25, 2009)

Very nice haul happy b-day.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Happy B-Day! Sounds like you had a great day.


----------



## NickD2008 (Aug 4, 2009)

happy birthday! Great pickup!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Happy birthday rubix!


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

bunch of dog rockets!!! nice haul and happy bday eric


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

great pickup and happy birthday!:flypig::juggle:


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Happy birthday, now light up one of those babies!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Whoa everyone, no need to wish him a Happy Birthday, looks like he FOR SURE already had one! :wink:

































JK Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice haul. Is that La Flor Chisel? on the far right?


----------

